# *Rant*



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just got back from our jog and in the near distance I could see the shadow of a medium sized dog, by itself. Turns out it was my front neighbor's blue pitbull puppy running amuck. They always let their dogs loose in their garage, but I guess they got distracted and this one got away. The dog started to cross the street VERY slowly and a black truck didn't see him and missed him by about 2 feet! The owner turns around as he hears the screeching of the tires to get his dog. As soon as the black truck leaves, he scruffs this 6 month puppy, yells in his face, and slaps him. All while this puppy is crying. Aspen and I where watching behind a bush so he didn't see us because it's dark out. I did not want to confront them alone. I think they are some kind of motorcycle gang. I plan on calling animal control tomorrow and tell them the situation. A**holes!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh some people children! 

That guy should have hit himself! Not the dog!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

poor pup


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The worst part is that he also owns an older dog, by about a year, a black pitbull. Both dogs are not socialized at all, they are aggressive with people and dogs, I never see him take them out. One time his black pitbull was in our yard, this is according to my dad, and he was chewing up our plants. My dad tried to shoo him away and the dog barked at him viciously! In my dad's own territory! My dad had no choice but to turn on the hose at him.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> The worst part is that he also owns an older dog, by about a year, a black pitbull. Both dogs are not socialized at all, they are aggressive with people and dogs, I never see him take them out. One time his black pitbull was in our yard, this is according to my dad, and he was chewing up our plants. My dad tried to shoo him away and the dog barked at him viciously! In my dad's own territory! My dad had no choice but to turn on the hose at him.


Same thing happen to me with my neighbors dog. She came up MY driveway (our driveways are double the length of your average suburban driveway), growled at me, I yelled at her to "GET OUT OF HERE" and she growled again and ran back home. I had nothing on me to defend myself except my phone and my boots. It was really scary! 

I see that same dog running around all the time and each time I call the non emergency number. They also have a really old lumpy dog that wanders but I'm more afraid for his life since he likes to lay in the sunshine in the middle of the street.  Some people are so stupid.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Poor pup =/ That guy needs to keep a better eye on his dogs!

However, I can't see animal control being able to do anything unfortunately. Unless the dog is clearly being abused in front of their eyes they won't do anything. Maybe make note of it?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ugh! What the heck...something similar happened to me a couple months ago, before it started to get real cold. I was walking Louis and suddenly I saw a pitbull standing in the middle of the sidewalk staring at us after I bent over to pick up his poo. I knew not to turn and run, but he started trotting right at is. Good thing Louis isn't freaked out easily, and I managed to stay calm and even was able to pet him. He seemed uneasy and wary though, like he was scared of people...I felt so bad, because I could feel him shivering under my hand when I scratched his ears. I asked some of the community landscape people if they knew who he belonged to and they said they see him out wandering all the time during the day :angry: 

Then some lady who was walking her toy dog made eye contact with him and turned her back to get away. By her body language you could tell she was scared, and well what did he do? He started dashing right at them...she ran off screaming hysterically through the neighborhood. I'd be lying if I said I didn't find it a little bit comical, since I knew he was friendly...but still, what if he got hit by a car? What if he did end up biting someone out of fear? So terrible...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

So sad that many dogs have ignorant and stupid owners. A different type of story but a dog last week here in NZ (don't know what type) bit a 3 year old on the throat trying to get a chocolate out of the boy's hand, the boy was seriously injured and was rushed to A&E, the dog belonged to a family member and has since been put down. Sad all round really.

Yesterday my gentle, opportunist greyhound stole a hunk of bread from my 6 year old niece's hand, neither of them were upset though!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Those kind of situations make me sick to my stomach. :mad2::mad2:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sad how People feel the only way they can control a situation is by lashing out in severe mannerisms! Glad to hear you are reporitng the JERK!


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

This has happened to me before. Unfort, the dog that was always loose ended up dying last winter due to being left out by his owner and freezing to death. Anyways, she escaped a few times 2 summers ago. Once, I yelled at the owner and told him to keep his dog on a leash. Then one day I saw the dog out my window at the end of my block, I grabbed the dog, and put it in my backyard which is fenced. I was going to call animal control, but was scared that if the owner didn't come to claim her, she'd be put to sleep because she was a fearful dog. So I marched over to the owners house and said "Next time I see your dog off your property, I'm taking her to animal control".

What ended up happening was he just tied her up and left her outside and she died from the cold and probably not being fed. 

What you can do if the dog does get out ever again is grab the dog and take it to animal control. They'd have to pay to get the dog back. They won't do anything about the abuse tho. Sad that he owns a pitbull because if that dog turns on him, which he probably will, and bites him in the face, it will be because it was a pitbull, not because the owner abused it


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> This has happened to me before. Unfort, the dog that was always loose ended up dying last winter due to being left out by his owner and freezing to death. Anyways, she escaped a few times 2 summers ago. Once, I yelled at the owner and told him to keep his dog on a leash. Then one day I saw the dog out my window at the end of my block, I grabbed the dog, and put it in my backyard which is fenced. I was going to call animal control, but was scared that if the owner didn't come to claim her, she'd be put to sleep because she was a fearful dog. So I marched over to the owners house and said "Next time I see your dog off your property, I'm taking her to animal control".
> 
> What ended up happening was he just tied her up and left her outside and she died from the cold and probably not being fed.
> 
> What you can do if the dog does get out ever again is grab the dog and take it to animal control. They'd have to pay to get the dog back. They won't do anything about the abuse tho. Sad that he owns a pitbull because if that dog turns on him, which he probably will, and bites him in the face, it will be because it was a pitbull, not because the owner abused it


Thats so sad  I think in the cases of an owner being an a$$hole, the dog has a much better chance at animal control, even if it means being euthanized, it doesnt compare freezing to death or dying of hunger.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

On the news today another third child has been bitten by a dog, the fourth since Christmas Day and reported on the news in NZ. Two of them were pitbull or pitbull crosses and NZ are now trying to ban the importation of that breed. The head of the NZ Kennel Club said that it is the owner's responsibility to train/teach children around dogs and canine behaviours, not to cuddle them or look them in the eyes (if they are not members of family) and that he'd never heard of farm dogs of owners of kennel club dogs biting children.

Of course you can't train a baby which two of these children were.


----------

